# ht-908 versus tx-sr606



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok Ok I know HTIB is not the way to go but??

Accesories for less has the HT-908 for 499$ comes with
Part Number Breakdown 
TX-SR605 (Receiver) 
DV-SP405 (DVD Player) 
HTP-750 (Speaker Package) 
DS-A1X (iPod Dock)

So it comes with a decent receiver DVD player and the onkyo speakers, seems pretty good for a starter system. Could get this now and be done utill I talk the wife into upgrading the speakers to SVS.

Or wait and get:

Onkyo tx-sr606--290.00
dv-cp704 dvd changer--110.00
SCS center--185.00
SCS SCS-01 m mains--350.00
Stands--55.00

thats 990$ with no sub or surrounds. and I would have to piece it together starting with the SCS mains and thats it with my old pioneer AVS until I can get the 606.

Guess I just want to know if the build my own is worth 500 dollars more with no sub 8-9 hundred more with a sub or just get the HTIB now and speakers later down the road when the wife gives the go, which will be awhile cause she will think that the Onkyo HTIB is fine for years to come, probally have to go break the Onkyo speakers to get new ones lol.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Go_Ducks said:


> ... probally have to go break the Onkyo speakers to get new ones lol...


No problem ... we can help you with that :bigsmile:


----------



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, the only difference between 605 and 606 is that 606 has upscaling to 1080i. The 605 only has upconversion to HDMI and Component video output.

The 606 also improves the Dynamic EQ that helps you when you are listening your system at low volume.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

As far as HTIB go, getting one with a real receiver is the best bet, which is what you're looking at. You can easily upgrade the speakers down the road.

Do you already have a DVD player? If not, the 908 make a lot of sense.

If you do already have a DVD player, I'd suggest looking at buying an Onkyo 706 and SVS speaker package, but if that's out of your budget, get the 908 and be happy now, upgrading when you can.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm going to start a new thread on this over here>


----------

